# Gründling Rezept?



## Seneca (17. Februar 2013)

Fange hier an einem Fluss regelmäßig Gründlinge bzw. Grundeln (nicht verwechseln mit Schwarzmundgrundeln und anderen eingeschleppten Genossen).

Laut Wikipedia soll er "[...] sehr wohlschmeckend[...]" sein...

Da ich auch oft größere Exemplare (über 15cm) fange, würde ich sie auch gerne verwerten.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Gründlingen in der Küche?|wavey:


----------



## 42er barsch (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gründling Rezept?*

hi,

erkundige dich erst ob die gründlinge entnommen werden dürfen.

wenn ja würde ich sie schuppen, ausnehmen, kopf und flossen abschneiden, mit salz und pfeffer würzen und ab in die friteuse damit.

so praktiziere ich das mit allerlei kleinen weisfischen und hauptsächlich mit schwarzmundgrundeln.

 so, und um allen aufschreien zuvorzukommen:

nein ich gehe nicht das ganze jahr gezielt auf 10cm fischchen,

aber eins bis zweimal im jahr machen ein kumpel und ich ein angel und fischess-wochenende wo die gefangenen fische direkt am wasser in heisses fett wandern, macht spass und hat schon so manche " mirkommtkeinweisfischindieküche-prediger" grosse augen machen lassen.

gruss


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gründling Rezept?*

Hi!

Pfeffern, salzen, in Mehl wälzen und frittieren...

In vielen Ländern, z. B. Frankreich, eine sehr geschätztr Delikatesse !!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Seneca (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gründling Rezept?*

Ja, die dürfen entnommen werden. Sonst hätte ich ja nicht gefragt#h

Gibt es noch eine andere Zubereitungsart, die ihr kennt und ausprobiert habt außer frittieren? Hab nämlich keine Friteuse...


----------



## Firehawk81 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gründling Rezept?*

Wie Zwergwelse. In dutzend geräuchert oder ab in die Pfanne, mit Butterstulle ganz lecker.


----------

